# [Gnome] NTFS-3G et nautilus, ne marche pas

## natz

Bonsoir !

Je n'arrive pas à voir mes partitions en ntfs, ni disque dur externe en ntfs dans nautilus, j'ai essayé d'installer gnome-mount, mais rien n'y fait, pour les DD externe, j'ai "impossible de monter le volume, option de montage incorrecte".

une idée ? ^^

@+++

----------

## Tanki

salut !

j'ai la réponse 

mais comme je ne suis pas chez moi et que je ne sais plus comment on fait, ben je peux pas te donner une réponse

ptet ce soir 

a+  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu installé ntfs-3G ?

----------

## natz

yep je l"ai...

----------

## Tanki

le pire c'est que la réponse est con comme la lune

j'ai eu droit au même problème lorsque j'ai installé gnome

c'est quelque chose à modifier dans gconf-editor, mais je ne me rappelle plus de la clé concernée...

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que tu es bien dans les bons groupes (plugev, disk, ...) ?

----------

## Tanki

elo

dsl pour la réponse tardive

voici ce que j'ai pour pouvoir monter automatiquement les partition ntfs sous gnome :

dans gconf-editor :

```

/system/storage/default_options/ntfs-3g/

mount_options [umask=222]

```

avec respectivement le nom et la valeur

tu trouveras aussi : 

```

/system/storage/default_options/ntfs

fstype_override ntfs-3g

mount_options [umask=222]

```

toujours respectivement nom et valeur

chez moi avec ça, ça marche comme il faut

tiens nous au courant  :Smile: 

----------

## natz

Super !

ça a marché ! merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Tanki

ya pas de quoi  :Smile: 

----------

